# David Wren's new website



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

check it out,
haven't seen this posted elsewhere
another very talented and knowledgable Canadian guitarmaker 
and a genuinely nice guy to deal with
Wren Guitar Works


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have his profile in the Canadian Guitar Builders section on the GC Frontpage


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks six-string. I wondered where he was setting up shop.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for this. David made fine instruments many years ago and can only have improved since then. I recently played one of his "ancient" instruments and was as impressed 20+ years later as I was the first time I played it. Go David!!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I wish the "custom" luthiers would put prices on their web sites......"e-mail for price" always scares me.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

washburned said:


> I wish the "custom" luthiers would put prices on their web sites*......"e-mail for price" always scares me*.


Yep I started a thread about this in regards to boutique amp builders. I'm sure his guitars are great, but if you have to ask how much ..............


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

washburned said:


> I wish the "custom" luthiers would put prices on their web sites......"e-mail for price" always scares me.


I agree, though many of them do. Still a simple email or call is all it takes. Base price for particular models and features is a good idea, then the customer can approximate a price while "tire kicking".

Peace, Mooh.


----------

